# Mexican red rumps in fl



## Sunset (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's any good places to look for red rumps in or around north port and see dec and good time to go out and try to fine them please please let me know I'm only going to be here intell next monday and would like to go t hunting before I have to go back to my home in Cali


----------



## John Apple (Dec 23, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> Does anyone know if there's any good places to look for red rumps in or around north port and see dec and good time to go out and try to fine them please please let me know I'm only going to be here intell next monday and would like to go t hunting before I have to go back to my home in Cali


here ya go
header  bank and rim ditch......off of 70...the rest you will have to work for
In the winter they seem on the eastern side of the canals for sun exposure.
Open fields also....the burrows will be web covered and they are very easy to tease out


----------



## Dr Livingston (Dec 23, 2009)

Check any canal banks and or ditches you can. They tend to be in sandy areas closer to water. If you can get into any groves do because thats where I find them.


----------

